# V8 7.2 litres ****** engine



## chongo

So on Sunday morning me and my mate Detailed his 1970 Dodge Challenger R/T engine which has never had a proper clean in it's life.

With being an old classic engine many parts can't be detailed like a modern car you just can't use a hose or a PW just in case you damage any electrical parts or leave standing water where rust might be present away from the naked eye, so each part had to be hand cleaned a component at a time with chemicals that break down the grease and tough dirt then wipe over with a solution of ONR just to damp rinse the degreaser clean.

Overall it took us both around 4 hours to complete plus I was able to teach him how to correctly detail his other engines in the future :thumb:

Vacuum to clean up loose dirt
APC 10-1
Meguairs degreaser 
Meguairs wheel brightener to tackle the thick grease 
Various soft and hard brushes 
303 for plastic and rubber dressing

Before shots









I know you don't see it but nevertheless it needs cleaned







Start with the least aggressive solution first then you will be left with the more stubborn grease



Leave the APC for a minute just to break down the dirt then use a soft brush to agitate the dirt



Then with the thicker grease use a stronger solution but ensure you damp rinse away the solution





Then we used household scarring pads just to help remove the grease



Using these buds just to ensure all the tighter areas where cleaned







Having the right tools is important but also having a good light source is important to :thumb: this is where this Scangrip light helps a lot to spot where all the dirt is



A flat head screwdriver comes in handy to get the MF towel to the hard to reach areas







Now that the main engine was cleaned to a good standard, the white paint inside had to be cleaned and polished so M&K Pure was used to enhance the look







Finished shots after the plastics and rubbers where dressed


----------



## rdoyle21

*Wow*

What a classic. I love how its so simple yet so powerful with out all of the unnecessary plastic that covers todays engine. Great job


----------



## Lynx40

Pure beauty top work


----------



## Dazzel81

Top work & write up fella :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02

Awesome work. That would have been 4 hours of pure bliss for me. I love getting in and focussing on the smaller delicate areas.


----------



## dazzyb

Very nice work, cant help but think they could squeeze a bigger engine in there :lol:


----------



## uggski

You missed a spot!:thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

now we just need to hear it!


----------



## Simz

Nice work could be classed as 4play


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Nice work and love the ventilated gloves!


----------



## DarrylB

Nice work! I was looking for a sound clip at the end of the post too


----------



## chongo

DarrylB said:


> Nice work! I was looking for a sound clip at the end of the post too


Will get one done on Sunday for you all:thumb:


----------



## dan4291

Wow fantastic work! Would the owner's name be Kowalski by any chance?!


----------



## chongo

dan4291 said:


> Wow fantastic work! Would the owner's name be Kowalski by any chance?!


Pitty it wasn't :thumb: but he does have a tool cabinet with Kowalski on the front with the challenger on it

:thumb:


----------



## Asim

Great work there chongo, very impressive!


----------



## chongo

Asim said:


> Great work there chongo, very impressive!


Cheers bud:thumb:


----------



## PugIain

Nice job!
Just goes to show you don't need to spray water everywhere.


----------



## Taj28

Looks great, top job!. Such great condition


----------



## Jue

Wow, nice job & what a finish :thumb:


----------



## nickyd

Great job but I thought the Challenger ran with tree twin choke Holley carbs as per the Jensen SP.
Just would like to know.


----------



## Soul boy 68

That's knocked me off my feet, brilliant work Chongo. :thumb:


----------



## chongo

Soul boy 68 said:


> That's knocked me off my feet, brilliant work Chongo. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 51250


Cheers bud:thumb: miss doing them cars now that am working full time detailing


----------



## Chris Donaldson

I always like looking at your work. Top job yet again.


----------



## chongo

Chris Donaldson said:


> I always like looking at your work. Top job yet again.


Thanks Chris:thumb:


----------



## Leesey

Looks brilliant chongo any pictures of the rest of the car?


----------



## chongo

Leesey said:


> Looks brilliant chongo any pictures of the rest of the car?


Will get some posted after the 2 July as we are taking the Dodge, mustang and hopefully the pickup truck to Tatton park stars&stripes, so will take lots of photos :thumb:


----------

